# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  پوشه بندی config

## nader.golab

سلام وقت بخیر.
آیا می شه داخل پوشه config پوشه هایی برای دسته بندی بهتر قرار بدم و بعد با helper فف config اونا رو استفاده کنیم.


من زدم نشد.

----------


## vistacali

config('subfolder.aa.lol.app_name')

----------

